# Vielen Dank



## davlar

Muy buenas a todos/as.

Disculpen mi ignorancia y a la vez mi curiosidad por esta expresión. Según el diccionario "Dank" sustantivo masculino (ohne plural) = el agradecimiento. Suponiendo que "viel" se declina en singular por la declinación fuerte no entiendo porque va en acusativo
Entiendo que la expresión literal sea "mucho agradecimiento", pero no se porque va en acusativo.

Pido disculpas nuevamente por mis preguntas. Tan solo intento aprender cada día un poco más de este precioso idioma, con la esperanza de que a otros/as pueda igualmente servirles mis reflexiones.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo,


----------



## Sowka

Hola davlar:

Esta expresión va en acusativo porque la frase entera sería aproximadamente: (_Ich gebe Ihnen/Dir) vielen Dank_. 

Hay muchas expresiones con un acusativo comparable; unos ejemplos:
_Frohe Weihnachten! (Ich wünsche Ihnen/Dir)_ _frohe Weihnachten!_ (sic! ))
_Schönen Tag! (Ich wünsche Ihnen/Dir einen) schönen Tag!
Herzliche Grüße aus Hannover! (Ich sende Ihnen/Dir) herzliche Grüße aus Hannover!_
etc.


----------



## osa_menor

Lo que me venía a la mente es _Hab vielen Dank_ o _Haben Sie vielen Dank_.

Un saludo para todos.


----------



## Sowka

osa_menor said:


> Lo que me venía a la mente es _Hab vielen Dank_ o _Haben Sie vielen Dank_.


 Esta es la expresión más natural. No se me occurrió.


----------



## davlar

osa_menor said:


> Lo que me venía a la mente es _Hab vielen Dank_ o _Haben Sie vielen Dank_.
> 
> Un saludo para todos.



Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones osa_menor. Solo una cosita si me permites. ¿Me puedes explicar esa especie de elipsis que haces con "Hab vielen Dank" en lugar de "Haben Sie vielen Dank" o "frohe Weihnächte" en lugar de "fröhliche Weihnachten"? No se si es normal decir hab en lugar de haben o froh en lugar de fröhlich. 
Acabo de aterrizar en Alemania y hago lo que puedo con los medios que tengo. Pero gracias a vuestras aportaciones tanto la tuya como la de Sowka, la vida es un poco menos horrible.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## davlar

Sowka said:


> Esta es la expresión más natural. No se me occurrió.


¿Qué tenga usted mucho agradecimiento?¿Se traduciria así?

Gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

Con "_hab_" y "_haben Sie_" no se trata de elipsis.

"_*Hab* vielen Dank_" (--> precisamente "_Hab*e* vielen Dank_", pero ese "_e_" se come) digo a una persona que *tuteo.*
"_*Haben Sie* vielen Dank_"  digo a una persona o a varias personas que trato de *usted*.
"_*Habt* vielen Dank_" digo a varias personas que *tuteo.
*
Se trata de las formas del imperativo del verbo _haben_.
Mira aquí: haben - hatte - hat gehabt (Konjugation)


----------



## davlar

osa_menor said:


> Con "_hab_" y "_haben Sie_" no se trata de elipsis.
> 
> "_*Hab* vielen Dank_" (--> precisamente "_Hab*e* vielen Dank_", pero ese "_e_" se come) digo a una persona que *tuteo.*
> "_*Haben Sie* vielen Dank_"  digo a una persona o a varias personas que trato de *usted*.
> "_*Habt* vielen Dank_" digo a varias personas que *tuteo.
> *
> Se trata de las formas del imperativo del verbo _haben_.
> Mira aquí: haben - hatte - hat gehabt (Konjugation)



Muchisimas gracias osa_menor. Aunque también veo que no solo se come la "e" sino el pronombre también en algunos casos (du, ihr). Supongo que tendrá que ver lo del "tuteo" que indicas.
Y que se traduciría ¿qué tenga usted "mucho agradecimiento" en el caso de "Haben Sie vielen Dank" por ejemplo?

Un saludo,


----------



## osa_menor

davlar said:


> Y que se traduciría ¿qué tenga usted "mucho agradecimiento" en el caso de "Haben Sie vielen Dank" por ejemplo?


Lo siento, no entiendo la pregunta.

Las traducciones literales  serían 
en tuteo: Hab vielen Dank! - ¡Que tengas mucho agradecimiento! El "que" va *sin* acento.
en trato de usted: Haben Sie vielen Dank! - ¡Que tenga usted mucho agradecimiento!


----------



## davlar

osa_menor said:


> Lo siento, no entiendo la pregunta.
> 
> Las traducciones literales  serían
> en tuteo: Hab vielen Dank! - ¡Que tengas mucho agradecimiento! El "que" va *sin* acento.
> en trato de usted: Haben Sie vielen Dank! - ¡Que tenga usted mucho agradecimiento!



Gracias osa_menor. Era exactamente lo que te preguntaba.
Solo una cosilla más. Entonces, ¿es normal también omitir los pronombres en el imperativo como te preguntaba en mi anterior post?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## osa_menor

Pienso que está exactamente lo mismo que en español. Sólo en la tercera persona (de cortesía) se usa el pronombre.
Ejemplos:

Mach! - ¡Haz!
Iss! - ¡Come!

Machen Sie! - ¡Haga usted!
Essen Sie! - ¡Coma usted!


----------



## davlar

Tienes toda la razón osa_menor. Disculpa mi pregunta absurda. No me paré a pensarlo.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Obviamente hay más usos idiomáticos en acusativo, por ejemplo _schönen Urlaub_ (que tengas unas buenas vacaciones), son varios.
Eso por otra parte pasaría también en español con los deseos, me parece lógico que un deseo se exprese en acusativo, únicamente que nosotros, aunque tenemos formas propias para el acusativo y el dativo en los pronombres, no cambiamos la forma del sustantivo y por eso ni nos percatamos.
Pero, si nos detenemos a reflexionar un poco, el _buenos días_, o _buenas tardes_ / _buenas noches_ nos demuestra que es exactamente lo mismo en los idiomas romances, derivando de algo como "le deseo que tenga unos buenos días (en su vida)", siendo mi deseo expresado justamente en acusativo.
Claro está que a veces es muy complicado entender de donde viene la expresión si no se conoce bien la lengua, eso es normal y vale para todos, de hecho para explicar "buenos días" a estudiantes de español tengo que aclararlo con este ejemplo.
Yo también, cuando más o menos hace 6 años aprendí alemán con un curso acá, me quebraba la cabeza pensando en estos mismos particulares...

En Austria y en Baviera, de paso, hay más expresiones que a uno, de no conocerlas, podrían llamarle la atención aunque no sean en acusativo, por ejemplo el saludo más popular, lejos, por estos lares, _Grüß Gott_, que significa en su origen algo como "Dios te saluda", pero el _dich _quedó de lado y si uno no lo sabe podría no entenderlo bien.

Hay otra muy usada al llegar o al irse de un lugar, _grüß dich_ o _grüß euch_, que sería simplemente "te saludo / os saludo".
El _ich _no se dice nunca y la _e _final de la primera persona de _grüßen _se pierde, algo que en el alemán austríaco ocurre en todos los verbos.
La pronunciación austríaca más _castiza _sería "griaß di / griaß iach".


----------



## davlar

Impresionante!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Floridsdorfer

Floridsdorfer said:


> La pronunciación austríaca más _castiza _sería "griaß di / griaß _iach_".



Lo escribí mal ahí, por supuesto no es "iach" la pronunciación, sino *eich*. 
Prácticamente, se le pone una "a" donde en el alemán estándar sería "o", eso nomás. 
Una variante es "griaß enk", pero esa no es de Viena. 

Saludos


----------

